# size of garage in aviano 675G



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Quick question ... my motorhome is in secure storage for next month as i have (for a change) family stuff in the next 4 weekends. I'm about to purchase a scooter and am stuch between a vespa 125lx or honda dylan.

Does anyone know to hand the dimensions of the garage on the aviano 675G ... i forgot to measure it up last weekend and there's nothing on the burstner website.


cheers


----------

